# Blanc Type vs. Brule Eyeshadow Question++



## Stage Kitten (May 7, 2009)

If I have Blanc Type, should I get Brule?  I am NC30 and while I like Blanc Type on the lid with some darker color in the crease, I think it would be too stark as a brow highlight.  Brule seems similar but closer to my skin tone.  I bought Blanc Type mostly b/c I love the Matte2 texture...but now I am thinking of going back for Brule.  Should I just exchange Blanc Type for Brule?


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 7, 2009)

I have and love both..Blanc Type works for me as a highlight but I do prefer Brule for that.  Brule is one I skipped over for a long time, but I have to say that I use it almost everyday. I'm NC35 for ref


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 7, 2009)

well, I don't have Brule, but I'm about your skintone (NW25/30) and Blanc Type works for me as highlight. In fact I use it as highlight pretty much everyday. From what I remember Brule is a tiny bit darker but didn't look too different from Blanc Type when I swatched them on my arm.

Here's a swatch I found in the swatch thread (reply #544). She's much darker but it should still give you an idea
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...5/index22.html


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 7, 2009)

You should try it out in person, b/c they look really different on me. Blanc Type is more white-ish and Brule looks more like my skin tone


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 7, 2009)

I use blanc type as a highlighter.  I use brule as a mid-tone eyeshadow, for instance if there is any areas on my eye that dont have eyeshadow, i put a little brule over it just so i can cover any eye primer, or if i have a harsh line i use brule to lighten it.  I suppose it could work as a very nude lid color


----------



## Darkness (May 7, 2009)

I have both too. I would say Brule is a little darker, like flesh colour. It's worth having both.


----------



## Stage Kitten (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I think I will go to MAC to swatch both on me tomorrow.


----------

